# Window Tint Question



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

I just ordered my new 535i Sport and wanted advice on window tint. My dealer carries Llumar Tint, and I wanted to know which type I should get and how dark I should go.

My car is Black Sapphire on Natural Brown. I'm debating whether to do 20%, 30% or 35%. I'm also considering doing the rear window darker - so 20% on the rear window, and maybe 35% on the rest. Any pics would be REALLY helpful. 

Additionally which type of Llumar Tint should I get, I'm torn between the AXCESS tint and the PLATINUM PLUS. Any advice or pics would be welcome. I don't have NAV, but I do have a V1 Radar Detector, Bluetooth and Sirrius.

Thanks!
Matt.


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

I just ordered my new 535i Sport and wanted advice on window tint. My dealer carries Llumar Tint, and I wanted to know which type I should get and how dark I should go.

My car is Black Sapphire on Natural Brown. I'm debating whether to do 20%, 30% or 35%. I'm also considering doing the rear window darker - so 20% on the rear window, and maybe 35% on the rest. Any pics would be REALLY helpful. 

Additionally which type of Llumar Tint should I get, I'm torn between the AXCESS tint and the PLATINUM PLUS. Any advice or pics would be welcome. I don't have NAV, but I do have a V1 Radar Detector, Bluetooth and Sirrius.

Thanks!
Matt.


----------



## MuiSui (Aug 15, 2006)

Matt_330i said:


> I just ordered my new 535i Sport and wanted advice on window tint. My dealer carries Llumar Tint, and I wanted to know which type I should get and how dark I should go.
> 
> My car is Black Sapphire on Natural Brown. I'm debating whether to do 20%, 30% or 35%. I'm also considering doing the rear window darker - so 20% on the rear window, and maybe 35% on the rest. Any pics would be REALLY helpful.
> 
> ...


I am in research of window tint for my 335xi too.. here is what I found.
I decided to use Llumar AT-X as these films will not affect the electronics...

Take a look at here.. you can see lots of samples of BMW tint.
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3093

Also take a look at here to see what is your state law.
http://www.tintcenter.com/laws/

Some said, if you are in accident and the insurance carrier found out you have illegal tint, your claim may be denied.

Good luck...


----------



## TontoG (Feb 1, 2008)

*Tint*

Solarguard Tint: 50% front, 35% rear doors, and 20% rear window


----------



## Daedalus34r (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd recommend doing same tint all around , looks alot nicer/cleaner that way. A good # is 35%, enough tint to give it a great look but isnt ghetto dark and wont give you troubles at night or with police. But if you need darker for more sunblock, then thats something else to consider.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Daedalus34r said:


> I'd recommend doing same tint all around , looks alot nicer/cleaner that way. *A good # is 35%*, enough tint to give it a great look but isnt ghetto dark and wont give you troubles at night or with police.


+1! Llumar tint is excellent. I don't recommend Platinum Plus, though, because it has a very high reflectivity factor that will make your windows look like mirrors.


----------



## mali77 (Jan 30, 2008)

35% SunTek Tint all around.








>


----------



## BWTX540i (Mar 19, 2002)

Get the same tint all the way around, and stay away from metallic. 

I would think that the dealer would not try to sell you something crappy as they would have to deal with it when you trade the car back in on your next BMW. Or, if not, you would think that it would be in their best interest to not let a BMW leave their lot with their name on it that will have nasty peeling purple tint in a few years.


----------



## Ajak (Mar 16, 2008)

TX530i said:


> Get the same tint all the way around, and stay away from metallic.


I personally like to go with the rear window a little darker and then the sides a little lighter. Go too dark and forget about seeing at night without rolling down the windows. Especially if you are in an area that doesn't have street lights.


----------



## procter5117 (Dec 26, 2007)

I recently had done 35% Llumar all around and liked it much but am having a hard time looking at rear wind-shield(35%). Does it normal? As car's headlight behind me rattles up n down and looks a little blurry. I don't know how to explain..please help me out. I appreciate it.


----------

